# Help stocking 65G..



## JJ83 (Apr 27, 2008)

I'm getting my 65G (36"x18" footprint) setup within the next couple of days but have no clue what to stock it with. I'm leaning toward Malawi's, but I really just want any combination with nice color and that work together. I could use some suggestions so I can start researching 

Thanks opcorn:


----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

You could do a nice all male peacock tank with a few synodontis


----------



## JJ83 (Apr 27, 2008)

I really like Pseudotropheus Acei, http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1460. Would they work for me? What other cichlids could go in there and how many of each would you suggest?


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 21, 2008)

I think that a 36" tank is unsuitable for both peacocks and Acei, due to the size of these fish once mature. Acei also like living in groups of atleast 4 and 3 feet of swimming room simply isn't enough. 
Some people have had success with a single species tank of 4-5 peacocks consisting of 1m and 4f for breeding purposes, but even then we are limited for choices due aggression and size of these fish

Your best bet in a tank that size is a species only tank of Ps. Saulosi. A dwarf mbuna that only grows to about 4" females are yellow and males are blue. These fish have excellent personalities and are very social. 2 males 8 females would be ideal to cut out aggression and makes for a very attractive tank.

Another choice would be a species only tank of Demasoni. Again a dwarf mbuna only with a really bad attitude. It's best to keep these fish in groups of atleast 12 because they are known to kill each other. You could throw 3 or 4 yellow labs in that mix to but in it does become crowded and you would have to stay on top of water changes. This would be quite a challenging tank so only do it if you very keen.

Another choice would be some of the shell dwellers check them out to


----------



## JJ83 (Apr 27, 2008)

Thanks Gibbs  I was afraid that the 3' tank would be a problem. I considered doing a species only tank at first because of the size but my girlfriend and I ruled it out (mostly her  ) mainly because we wanted a lot of color. Your suggestion of the Ps. Saulosi species only looks like a great option because of the color variants. How close to overstocked would the tank be with 2 males and 8 females?

Also, we have a common pleco that is about 5-6 inches long that we rescued from a friend that had him in a 5G tank :x Would he do ok with the Ps. Saulosi?


----------



## kewlkatdady (May 15, 2007)

Id say if you didn't want to go with a species tank, you could look into some fish that dwell in the different levels of the tanks...

For example, I have a 58 (36x18) that has cyps and shellies...

The shellies, for the most part, stay at the bottom. The cyps pretty much stay at the middle to top parts of the tank.

Something to think about...

I'd stay with the smaller varient of cyps though not the jumbo's...


----------



## kewlkatdady (May 15, 2007)

double post...


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 21, 2008)

Not being a bad influence  
I have 15 Saulosi in my 3 foot, they are still sub-adults but i'm not expecting to off load any of these guys unless my male/female ratio is off.
2 and 8 will be fine but you could add a few more females to end up with about 12.
Are you planning on breeding, because once they hit maturity these guys go off with a bang.
Your pleco will be fine will be fine with them to. Saulosi are usually to busy loafing about to worry about much :thumb:


----------

